# R.I.P Moonstone



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Why?  my favorite and first betta Moonstone, has passed. I guess it was his time, which I believe is too soon. It was great watching him grow from a little tiny betta into a gorgeous overhalfmoon betta :'( I always use this one photo of Moonstone because it really shows his true colors and how he truly is, so I will repost this picture, one last time, good bye Moonstone. You will be missed!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

wow beautiful fish... bettas usually only live 2-3 years, so don't feel too bad...


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, he was amazing. I'm sure he had an amazing life with you, and he'll never be forgotten. Rest in peace, Moonstone.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you guys! Thanks for all your support with my loss. ):


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a gorgeous OHM and had a great life with you.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Rest in peace, Moonstone! D:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry about your gorgeous fish. RIP Moonstone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Moonstone. He was beautiful.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rest In Peace <3


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Please quit digging up old threads! Especially in the memorial section! You're just bring bad memories back!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with Fishman, its mean to pull out memorial threads, especially ones that have been posted a while ago... Why remind someone about their deceased fish when they're trying to move on from it...


----------

